# US-IP zuteilen lassen - legal?



## boss3D (4. Januar 2010)

Hi!

Da ich mir gerne ein legales Video ansehen möchte, das allerdings vorerst nur Amerikanern zur Verfügung steht, brauche ich eine US-IP. Auf der Internetseite selbst, wo das Video ist, wird das Tool "Hotspot Shield" empfohlen, um eine US-IP zu generieren:


> Ihr benötigt also eine IP aus den USA. Wollt ihr eine IP aus den USA habt ihr zwei Möglichkeiten.
> Entweder zieht ihr in die USA oder ihr ladet euch Hotspot Shield herunter.
> Installiere einfach das Programm und euch wird wenn es gestartet ist eine IP aus den USA zugeteilt.
> Jede Website wird euch nach dem Start von Hotspot Shield für einen Bewohner der USA halten.


Jetzt meine Fragen:
- Ist das völlig legal?
- Kann sich das in irgendeiner Art und Weise auf andere Webseiten auswirken, bei denen beispielsweise meine Passwörter gespeichert sind?
- Bekomme ich sofort wieder eine österreichische IP, wenn ich das Tool deinstalliere?

_PS: Noch habe ich das Tool natürlich weder downgeloaded, noch installiert._ 

Danke für eine baldige Antwort.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Malkav85 (4. Januar 2010)

Also jegliche Art seine IP -und damit seine direkte Erkennung- zu verschleiern erachte ich als illegal. 

Wahrscheinlich hat das Video hier noch keine Urheberrechte oder dergleichen. Bei YouTube gibt es ja auch einige Videos, die hier nicht angeschaut werden dürfen/können, da sie hier Urheberrechte verletzen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (4. Januar 2010)

Also wenn es das bei Chip.de schon als Download gibt, kann es je nur legal sein. Glaube nicht das die Jungs sich öffentlich mit der Justiz anlegen wollen.


----------



## Malkav85 (4. Januar 2010)

CloneDVD kann man auch legal laden, ist aber für bestimmte Zwecke illegal


----------



## D!str(+)yer (4. Januar 2010)

Die Ausländische IP ist wohl kaum illegal, aber wie MalkavianChild85 schon sagt, kann es sein das das Video noch keine Freigabe hat, bzw gegen irgendwas hier zu lande verstößt.


----------



## boss3D (4. Januar 2010)

Also um meine Absichten offen darzulegen: Ich würde mir nur gerne die ersten paar Folgen von Legend of the seeker per online stream anschauen, was zumindest für US-Bürger hier problemlos möglich ist. 

Im FAQ wird aber auf eine Frage, ob auch Deutsche die ersten Folgen dort sschauen können, geantwortet, dass das dort kostenlos und eben mit einer US-IP möglich ist.

Weiß irgendjemand mit Sicherheit, ob es nun legal ist, oder nicht, dass ich mir zum Zwecke des Videoschauens per online stream eine US-IP zuweisen lasse?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gast XXXX (4. Januar 2010)

@ MalkavianChild85

Da hast du wohl war, also ist das Tool eher in den Bereich juristische Grauzone zu schieben.


----------



## Malkav85 (4. Januar 2010)

Hm ja, also juristisch gesehen wäre das wohl eine Grauzone. 

Daher möchte ich hier mal darauf hinweisen, das in weiteren Posts bitte keine Aufforderungen gestartet werden, auf illegale Tools oder Vorgehen hinzuweisen.

@Boss3D: Wenn das in den FAQs so offen dagelegt wird, gehe ich stark davon aus, das du das mit der IP machen kannst.


----------



## boss3D (4. Januar 2010)

Im FAQ wird auf so ziemlich alle Möglichkeiten hingewiesen, die Serie zu sehen: Pro7, Aufnehmen mit OTR, online stream direkt auf der Seite, etc. ...

Ich werde das dann mal ausprobieren. Auf mich macht das auch keinen illegalen Eindruck und außerdem werde ich das Tool nicht dauerhaft verwenden, sondern ohnehin wieder deinstallieren, wenn ich die Videos gesehen habe. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Adrenalize (4. Januar 2010)

Ich denke gegen die Benutzung eines (in diesem Falle US) Proxys ist nichts einzuwenden, so lange man damit kein Schindluder treibt. Es gibt zig solcher Dienste im Web, teils über Tools, teils über Webseiten, um das zu ermöglichen.
Und das bloße ansehen eines Streams ist ja keine Kopiertätigkeit. 

Illegal wäre es vermutlich dann, wenn man versucht, sich diesen Stream auch noch mit einem weiteren Tool lokal zu speichern als Kopie.

Das Ganze ist in meinen Augen ja ein weiterer Beweis für die Unflexibilität und Ignoranz der Musik- und Medienindustrie. Anstatt das Internet als grenzenloses Medium anzuerkennen und diese globale Werbeplatform sinnvoll zu nutzen, werden anhand der IPs künstliche Grenzen geschaffen, um irgendwelche landesspezifischen Lizenzen durchzuboxen für das bloße Ansehen bzw. Anhören von Inhalten. Mit illegalen Kopien hat das imho noch gar nichts zu tun.

Da kommen dann so komische Phänomene heraus wie z.B. bei der Anime-Serie Naruto, die legal von zwei Webseiten gestreamt wird, von denen aber nur eine für dt. IPS zugänglich ist (beides ausländische Seiten).
Oder Southpark.de, welche genau wie die US-Seite alle Southparkfolgen streamt, das aber nur für dt. Besucher, welche früher ebenfalls auf der US-Seite die Streams sehen konnten, mittlerweile aber dort auch so eine "leider nicht für dein Land" Meldung bekommen und auf die dt. Webseite verwiesen werden.

Das heißt es geht nicht generell darum, den Leuten den Inhalt vorzuenthalten, sondern sie gezielt zu einem Anbieter zu leiten, der wohl für die Vorführlizenz für ein Land oder Kontinent entsprechend Kohle abdrückt...

Fazit: Globalisierung ist wie immer nur dann toll, wenn die reichen Geldsäcke dabei noch reicher werden, sobald sie dem kleinen Bürger nützt, ist sie böse[tm] und muss unterbunden werden!. Jawoll ja!


----------



## Väinämöinen (4. Januar 2010)

Andererseits ist das doch absolut verständlich. Ein Deutscher, der von den US-Seiten streamt, erzeugt dadurch Kosten, ist werbemäßig für die aber eben irrelevant. Zudem wären TV-Sender, deren Quoten durch Streams aus dem Ausland zurückgehen, irgendwann nicht mehr bereit so viel zu bezahlen wie bisher.

Klar, das Problem ließe sich prinzipiell beheben, indem die Herkunft der Leute bestimmt wird und die dann entsprechende Werbung kriegen, aber ob sich der Aufwand lohnt? Und das hat auch nichts mit "die Reichen werden reicher" zu tun, sondern damit dass Free-TV eben nicht kostenlos ist, sondern werbefinanziert.


----------



## Adrenalize (4. Januar 2010)

Aber die TV-Konzerne operieren ja meist schon international, da könnten sie ja einfach Inhalte auf englisch auf dem deutschen Portal anbieten, was sie aber nicht tun.

Und nicht alle Streamingseiten nutzen Werbeclips, auf einigen ist wohl wenn überhaupt nur Bannerwerbung (die ich dann eh nicht sehe).

Jedenfalls gäbe es kreative Mittel und Wege, das global zu lösen, aber die Firmen setzen halt nach wie vor auf die altmodische Trennung nach Staatsgrenzen.
Das ist die dieselbe Misere wie bei MP3 und Co. anstatt sich an das neue Medium anzupassen und sich ein neues Konzept zu überlegen, werden die Kunden als potentielle Täter betrachtet und der Zugang zum Medium so brachial wie möglich eingeschränkt, in der Hoffnung, die Leute würden mehr zahlen, wenn man sie nur so hart wie möglich gängelt.

Dank Internet kann jede noch so unbekannte lokale Gruppe oder TV-Sendung weltweit bekannt werden, wenn sie nur gut ist, aber die Möglichkeit wird kaum genutzt.
Positive Beispiele wären in der Hinsicht diverse Channels bei Youtube (teils auch von Bands), oder auch Webcomics wie Ctrl-Alt-Del oder Penny Arcade, die sich mit kostenlosem Basiskontent eine breite, weltweite Fangemeinde sichern und dann über Merchandise oder Sonderleistungen ihr Geld verdienen. die Konsumer zahlen ja durchaus, wenn sie das Gefühl haben, auch geschätzt zu werden...


----------



## boss3D (4. Januar 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> da könnten sie ja einfach Inhalte auf englisch auf dem deutschen Portal anbieten, was sie aber nicht tun.


Also bei meinem konkreten Beispiel (LotS) sind die Videos auf dem deutschen Portal schon in Englisch, weswegen ich das nicht so stark verallgemeinern würde ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Wolf78 (4. Januar 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Da ich mir gerne ein legales Video ansehen möchte, das allerdings vorerst nur Amerikanern zur Verfügung steht, brauche ich eine US-IP. Auf der Internetseite selbst, wo das Video ist, wird das Tool "Hotspot Shield" empfohlen, um eine US-IP zu generieren:
> Jetzt meine Fragen:
> ...



Benutze "Hotspot Shield" schon ziemlich lange und es funzt einwandfrei . Illegal ? Glaub ich eher nicht . 
Nur soviel noch: Du bist dann nicht mehr mit deiner IP im Netz ,auch alles andere wird verschleiert - BS und Browser etc.


----------



## Väinämöinen (4. Januar 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Aber die TV-Konzerne operieren ja meist schon international, da könnten sie ja einfach Inhalte auf englisch auf dem deutschen Portal anbieten, was sie aber nicht tun.
> 
> Und nicht alle Streamingseiten nutzen Werbeclips, auf einigen ist wohl wenn überhaupt nur Bannerwerbung (die ich dann eh nicht sehe).


Dann müssten die sich ja mit jeder Website und deren Konsequenzen auf die Zahlungswilligkeit anderer Lizenznehmer beschäftigen. DVDs werden idR ja auch zurückgehalten, bis die jeweilige Serie im TV durch ist, um die Quoten und somit den Wert der TV-Lizenz nicht zu senken.



> Jedenfalls gäbe es kreative Mittel und Wege, das global zu lösen, aber die Firmen setzen halt nach wie vor auf die altmodische Trennung nach Staatsgrenzen.


Langfristig wird es sicherlich zu sowas kommen, aber Aufwand und Risiko sind eben groß, da man dann das komplette Finanzierungsmodel umbauen müsste.



> Das ist die dieselbe Misere wie bei MP3 und Co. anstatt sich an das neue Medium anzupassen und sich ein neues Konzept zu überlegen, werden die Kunden als potentielle Täter betrachtet und der Zugang zum Medium so brachial wie möglich eingeschränkt, in der Hoffnung, die Leute würden mehr zahlen, wenn man sie nur so hart wie möglich gängelt.


Da wird nicht der Zugang zum Medium mp3 beschränkt, sondern der zu illegalen Downloads. Legal ist es doch kein Problem da ranzukommen.



> Dank Internet kann jede noch so unbekannte lokale Gruppe oder TV-Sendung weltweit bekannt werden, wenn sie nur gut ist, aber die Möglichkeit wird kaum genutzt.
> Positive Beispiele wären in der Hinsicht diverse Channels bei Youtube (teils auch von Bands), oder auch Webcomics wie Ctrl-Alt-Del oder Penny Arcade, die sich mit kostenlosem Basiskontent eine breite, weltweite Fangemeinde sichern und dann über Merchandise oder Sonderleistungen ihr Geld verdienen. die Konsumer zahlen ja durchaus, wenn sie das Gefühl haben, auch geschätzt zu werden...


Es hat doch grundsätzlich niemand ein Problem damit die Sachen über das Internet zu verbreiten, das problematische ist doch die Finanzierung des ganzen.



boss3D schrieb:


> Also bei meinem konkreten Beispiel (LotS) sind die Videos auf dem deutschen Portal schon in Englisch, weswegen ich das nicht so stark verallgemeinern würde ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


Die Seite bietet eigentlich auch keine Videos an, sondern verlinkt nur auf hulu.com.


----------



## boss3D (4. Januar 2010)

Wolf78 schrieb:


> Du bist dann nicht mehr mit deiner IP im Netz ,auch alles andere wird verschleiert - BS und Browser etc.


Wenn ich das Tool wieder deinstalliere, ist aber wieder alles beim Alten und ich bin wieder mit einer österreichischen IP im Netz, oder?


Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Die Seite bietet eigentlich auch keine Videos an, sondern verlinkt nur auf hulu.com.


Ja ok, aber dort sind die Videos auf jeden Fall in Englisch.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Väinämöinen (4. Januar 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Tool wieder deinstalliere, ist aber wieder alles beim Alten und ich bin wieder mit einer österreichischen IP im Netz, oder?


Hotspot Shield wirkt nur wärend du es aktiviert hast, musst es also nicht jedes mal installieren/deinstallieren.




> Ja ok, aber dort sind die Videos auf jeden Fall in Englisch.
> 
> MfG, boss3D


Ja, aber es sind eben englische Videos auf einer US-Seite für US-User. Die von dir verlinkte Seite hat damit eigentlich garnichts zu tun, die binden die Videos nur in ihre Seite ein, so wie das hier mit Youtube-Videos ja auch möglich ist.


----------



## NuVeon (4. Januar 2010)

also soweit ich weis ist es illegal seine ip zu verschleiern, das betrifft dann auch dir nutzung von proxys. ich wäre da vorsichtig vor allem kann das bestimmt auch dein betreiber mitbekommen ...


----------



## Kalkleiste (4. Januar 2010)

öhm proxys sind nicht illegal
http://www.pcwelt.de/forum/legal-illegal/257646-proxy-andere-ip-legal.html


----------



## Wolf78 (4. Januar 2010)

NuVeon schrieb:


> also soweit ich weis ist es illegal seine ip zu verschleiern, das betrifft dann auch dir nutzung von proxys. ich wäre da vorsichtig vor allem kann das bestimmt auch dein betreiber mitbekommen ...




Hab ich noch nicht gelesen,das es illegal währe die IP zu verschleiern . Und außerdem reden alle man soll sich schützen  ( Hacker etc . ) das mach ich .
Ich meine aber auch ,das ich nicht weis was der andere Server da alles mitschreiben kann über den das Tool läuft .
Ich habe nichts zu verbergen und wollte eigentlich das Tool nur ausprobieren und hab es immer noch drauf . Online Banking ( Quicken 2010 mit Hbci )mach ich eh über ne andere Platte ( Wechselrahmen)  ,die ich mir nur aus diesem Grund zugelegt habe.
Man kann es aktivieren und deaktivieren und nach Deinstallation ist es weg.


----------



## Mosed (4. Januar 2010)

Wobei man nicht mal unbedingt so eine Software benötigt. Du kannst auch einfach Proxy-Seiten benutzen. Wenn man nach Youtube+proxy sucht findet man solche Seiten.

Einen Proxy zu benutzen ist an sich nicht illegal. 
Es kann aber sein, dass eine gewisse Seite es verbietet einen Proxy aus nem anderen Land zu benutzen, um diese Seite zu besuchen/benutzen.
Es ist also wie oft die Frage, wie du den Proxy nutzt. Sofern die US-Seite nicht ausdrücklich darauf hinweist, dass sie nur von US-Bürgern benutzt werden darf, sollte es keine Probleme geben.


----------

